# Stop Shark Nets In Sharm



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

The Minister of Environment is still planning to go ahead with giving permissions to hotels to install nets in front of their beaches to keep sharks away. This method is completely destructive to the marine environment and is a well known fact. Shark nets result in an enormous number of by-catch, including dolphins and turtles.
The Minister of Environment claims he has an Australian survey which says that some specific shark nets are safe for the environment??

We urgently need your support to prevent the installation of these nets around some beaches of Sharm El Sheikh to protect the Red Sea from any further destruction.

Please share and send to your friends!

STOP SHARK NETS IN SHARM EL SHEIKH | causes.com


----------

